# Drum and cable capacity weight?



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

So, I'm on the fence about putting the 2001 back into service. Right now it has 160' of 11/16" I.C. And just the drum with that cable is a heavy mofo. I'm thinking about running it with 100' then getting a spare drum of 75', but don't know if that will lighten it up enough to load and unload in my new van without having to use a crane or ramp. The 2001 is nice in that it breaks down into 3 separate pieces. Anybody use a spare drum (any make)with around 100' of 11/16? And haw heavy would said drum be, light enough to toss into the box van?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

If I had to run 160' of cable regularly I'd definitely switch to a sectional. 

I have 100' of 3/4" in a poly drum for my DM175 and its heavy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> If I had to run 160' of cable regularly I'd definitely switch to a sectional.
> 
> I have 100' of 3/4" in a poly drum for my DM175 and its heavy.
> 
> ...


That's the thing! I don't typically run that far out. My typical job is 60'-120'. Love the K-60. But sometimes when I'm out 100' and have to do multiple passes it just takes a toll. Like on Wednesday. Had a job where a barracks was backed up, blockage was due to 6 root joints out to 112'. Had to pull back and remove roots from head, put back in and remove more root.

Finally was able to get all joints opened up to run the camera. line needs a jet and possible reline as the majority is under a very busy street. After all was said and done it for me thinking about just running the 2001 to open things up and get the camera down. Can you load and unload your poly drum with 100' by hand?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> That's the thing! I don't typically run that far out. My typical job is 60'-120'. Love the K-60. But sometimes when I'm out 100' and have to do multiple passes it just takes a toll. Like on Wednesday. Had a job where a barracks was backed up, blockage was due to 6 root joints out to 112'. Had to pull back and remove roots from head, put back in and remove more root.
> 
> Finally was able to get all joints opened up to run the camera. line needs a jet and possible reline as the majority is under a very busy street. After all was said and done it for me thinking about just running the 2001 to open things up and get the camera down. Can you load and unload your poly drum with 100' by hand?


I have two drums. The loaded one is 125' the second is 100'. Duuuh...I just realized I have spare Gorlitz parts, so I'll get another Gorlitz, if the 30 year old drums fit the new machines.

Is the base in El Monte? Did a lot of work there a few centuries ago.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumber said:


> I have two drums. The loaded one is 125' the second is 100'. Duuuh...I just realized I have spare Gorlitz parts, so I'll get another Gorlitz, if the 30 year old drums fit the new machines.
> 
> Is the base in El Monte? Did a lot of work there a few centuries ago.


No. It's at calfire headquarters in San Bernardino!


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

I carry a K-60 and the Dreel.

Pick your poison or be able to do it all.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> That's the thing! I don't typically run that far out. My typical job is 60'-120'. Love the K-60. But sometimes when I'm out 100' and have to do multiple passes it just takes a toll. Like on Wednesday. Had a job where a barracks was backed up, blockage was due to 6 root joints out to 112'. Had to pull back and remove roots from head, put back in and remove more root.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally was able to get all joints opened up to run the camera. line needs a jet and possible reline as the majority is under a very busy street. After all was said and done it for me thinking about just running the 2001 to open things up and get the camera down. Can you load and unload your poly drum with 100' by hand?




I could but I just swap out my 5/8" drum for the 3/4" drum when I need it. Both are poly.

If you're not running more than 100' regularly, I'd put 100' of either 11/16" or 3/4" in it or 125' of .66 magnum.

I used to load a 1065 with 125' of 3/4" IC into a ford E250. I'm not a really big guy but I was able to do it. The loading wheel is a must.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> I could but I just swap out my 5/8" drum for the 3/4" drum when I need it. Both are poly.
> 
> If you're not running more than 100' regularly, I'd put 100' of either 11/16" or 3/4" in it or 125' of .66 magnum.
> 
> I used to load a 1065 with 125' of 3/4" IC into a ford E250. I'm not a really big guy but I was able to do it. The loading wheel is a must.


Yea I hear ya! Did the same thing with the 1065 in the companies e250. My only concern now is I've got my new Chevy cutaway and the loading deck is like 38" high so pulling the thing up even with the stair climbers or loading wheel may be a challenge. I suppose I could cut off 60' of my existing cable and try, just done wanna ruin a good cable. 

How would the .66 handle with roots?


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

11/16 hollow core is about 3/4 a lb per ft so 4' is a pound lighter than 4' of 3/4 and it's still good cable. The performance is about the same. I've never tried .66 so I can't give any opinion on it. I do know asstyme uses .55 in his 300 and seems to like it.

I can't imagine you guys rolling with big machines without a ramp or a wench for me it's a must.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

cable or root said:


> 11/16 hollow core is about 3/4 a lb per ft so 4' is a pound lighter than 4' of 3/4 and it's still good cable. The performance is about the same. I've never tried .66 so I can't give any opinion on it. I do know asstyme uses .55 in his 300 and seems to like it.
> 
> I can't imagine you guys rolling with big machines without a ramp or a wench for me it's a must.


I can't imagine not tearing my machine down between jobs. Taking the reel and machine in separate is a lot easier and only takes less than a minute to set it up.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Breaking sleds down is easy. The 1065 is rediculous to break down. I was told by my bosses at roto they've been having too many back injuries so no more than 125' on the big machines now. So I'm just gunna roll with the smaller dm30. We are about 50/50 here when it comes to cleanout location. So I don't like breaking em down except to add a second reel or to get through tight corners.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Yea I hear ya! Did the same thing with the 1065 in the companies e250. My only concern now is I've got my new Chevy cutaway and the loading deck is like 38" high so pulling the thing up even with the stair climbers or loading wheel may be a challenge. I suppose I could cut off 60' of my existing cable and try, just done wanna ruin a good cable.
> 
> 
> 
> How would the .66 handle with roots?




I've never used .66 but it's my understanding that it'll do roots no problem. I know Asstyme uses .55 on roots successfully. Definitely ask around before making the investment.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We use .66 and it works just fine.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

cable or root said:


> Breaking sleds down is easy. The 1065 is rediculous to break down. I was told by my bosses at roto they've been having too many back injuries so no more than 125' on the big machines now. So I'm just gunna roll with the smaller dm30. We are about 50/50 here when it comes to cleanout location. So I don't like breaking em down except to add a second reel or to get through tight corners.


To defend myself, This town has to many hills and hollers, to many basements no outside entrance, and to many small bathroom doors. If I didn't tear down between jobs I would have to tear down to go into the basement or get it in a bathroom. Just easier to keep it torn down, and easier on my back. Also I have 4 different reels with 11/16" cable. I never know which one I will need to use.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

100foot of hollow core 11\16 in a poly drum was O.K. to get in a van or pick up. I was younger then.


----------

